
Microsoft Now Uses Windows 10's Start Menu to Display Ads - AdmiralAsshat
http://betanews.com/2015/10/15/microsoft-now-uses-windows-10s-start-menu-to-display-ads/
======
anonbanker
Now is a good time to switch to (Antergos or Manjaro) linux.

------
stuaxo
Great, so now I need Adblock for windows ?

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
What's impressive is that we've come full circle. The earliest pieces of
spyware that I remember were malicious apps that added toolbars.

